# Do yoyos eat veggies???



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi... I should be getting an order of yoyo loaches this week from the lps and i plan to get some sinking pellets for them but am wondering do they also like veggies and if so what r their favorites???


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

thats like asking what is a humans favourite curry...
everyone has different tastes... so do fish 
get a device called the screwcumber, it weighs the stuff down.
when u cook up your next roast with veg, keep some peas aside, then some corn or carrots, next time you have a salad, get a bit of cucumber and toss it in see what happens, might have to leave these things a little while till they discover its food an see how they react


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i feed all of my fish ; loaches included ; a very well rounded diet...all kinds of foods..
as much as i love steak there is no way i could survive with it being the only thing i ate..
if you want to play with fresh veggies and such,that's fine ; but a good quality flake or pellet actually provides better overall nutrition...all of my fifh get lots of veggie flakes and pellets...they love it and it helps to keep them healthy...


----------

